# Getting hoes with beard



## Phillybeard1996 (Nov 6, 2019)

He gets all the hoes with his beard


----------



## oldcell (Nov 6, 2019)

Chad..mogs me to another dimension and back


----------



## elfmaxx (Nov 6, 2019)

I prefer hoes without a beard.


----------



## Tony (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Joyride (Nov 6, 2019)

Beards are notoriously used to hide subhuman bone structure. Beards usually make you look homeless unless very well maintained and if it's a clean stubble


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Nov 6, 2019)

Joyride said:


> Beards are notoriously used to hide subhuman bone structure. Beards usually make you look homeless unless very well maintained and if it's a clean stubble


What about patchy beards that asians have can that look good?


----------



## Joyride (Nov 6, 2019)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> What about patchy beards that asians have can that look good?


no they look awful


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Nov 6, 2019)

Joyride said:


> Beards are notoriously used to hide subhuman bone structure. Beards usually make you look homeless unless very well maintained and if it's a clean stubble


It’s more of a fashion statement these days


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 6, 2019)

DHTmaxxing


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 7, 2019)

autistic_tendencies said:


> It’s more of a fashion statement these days


True like everybpody has it atleast it feels like


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Nov 7, 2019)

BenLadenLite


----------



## Traxanas (Nov 7, 2019)

Mathafack said:


> BenLadenLite


cope, bin laden was 6'5 gigachaddam nowhere near even lite


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 7, 2019)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> He gets all the hoes with his beard


Getting hoes with beard is like putting your dick in the fridge - It doesn't make any sense


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 9, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> DHTmaxxing


More like dht receptors maxxing


----------



## ThreadMatters (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## IronMike (Nov 11, 2019)

Why is this shit in success and power


----------



## Petsmart (Nov 11, 2019)

nigga looks like his name is Jacob Goldstein


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 11, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> nigga looks like his name is Jacob Goldstein


----------

